# James = Hernan or Diego?



## JamesTheSecond

..This is my first post at this forum.

Could somebody please settle a friendly argument?

What is the Spanish equivalent of the English boys name James?

Is it Hernan or Diego?

Thank you.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

I think Santiago means James.


----------



## JamesTheSecond

Thank you for your reply!

It needs to be a definite answer to sort out my dispute - such as a link to a specific website.

Sorry to be so pushy....


----------



## Talant

Hi,

There are lots of equivalents the main one is "Santiago" but you can also find
Jaime, Yago, Diego, Jacobo,...
I don't know if Hernán also comes from Santiago (Sant Yago -> Santiago)
Bye


----------



## Papalote

Hola, Diego II

Welcome to the Forum!

James can be either Santiago or Diego.

It´s Jacques in French, in case you were wondering .

Hasta la vista,

P


----------



## Mireia

hello,

James means Jaime, Diego, Santiago and Jacobo in spanish.


----------



## Outsider

Hernán is short for Hernando/Ferdinand. It has nothing to do with James.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jacobo isn't Jacob???


----------



## giselak

Talant said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> There are lots of equivalents the main one is "Santiago" but you can also find
> Jaime, Yago, Diego, Jacobo,...
> I don't know if Hernán also comes from Santiago (Sant Yago -> Santiago)
> Bye


 
Estoy de acuerdo con los equivalentes Jaime, Yago y Jacobo, pero ... ¿Diego?Por favor Talant dame una referencia para poder chequear tu afirmación.Gracias!


----------



## Fernando

Iago > Diago (Port.?) > Diego

Sant Iago > Santiago 

Too lazy to check for references.


----------



## santi

creo que el mejor ejemplo esta en la biblia, el libro de James en Ingles es el libro de Santiago en español. no creo que haya otro nombre aparte de Santiago, aunque unos me han dicho que tambien significa Jaime, yo siempre les Digo bueno entonces leanse el libro de Jaime si es que lo encuentran. bueno espero haber solucionado tu inquietud.


this is


----------



## Outsider

Does the name Tiago exist in Spanish?


----------



## Fernando

No, I assume is Yago / Diego.


----------



## giselak

Outsider said:
			
		

> Does the name Tiago exist in Spanish?


 
Sí, existe.En Argentina por lo menos...


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> Does the name Tiago exist in Spanish?


 
No, the name Tiago doesn't exist in Spanish.

My name is Diego, from Iago, Diago. But I'm not a saint, since my name is not Sant Iago. I'll try to sanctify my life.
I was always taught that James can mean Diego, Santiago, Jaime, Jacobo, in the same way that Jacques in French.
Diego-Iago-Iacob-Sant Iacob, Santiago, they are all the same.

Hernán has nothing to do with these names.


----------



## giselak

santi said:
			
		

> creo que el mejor ejemplo esta en la biblia, el libro de James en Ingles es el libro de Santiago en español. no creo que haya otro nombre aparte de Santiago, aunque unos me han dicho que tambien significa Jaime, yo siempre les Digo bueno entonces leanse el libro de Jaime si es que lo encuentran. bueno espero haber solucionado tu inquietud.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fotoaleph.com/Exposiciones/CaminoSantiago/CaminoSantiago-texto.htm
> 
> *N*o siempre se llamó Santiago de esa forma. De hecho, su nombre hebreo, que era Iacob, se tradujo al español como Jacobo o como Yago. Pero, teniendo en cuenta que los apóstoles Iacob el Mayor y Iacob el Menor fueron nombrados santos por la Iglesia primitiva, se les invocó desde aquel momento como Sant Yago. De ahí a Santiago sólo queda un paso. Al principio de la Edad Media, algunos dudaron de la santidad del apóstol, por lo que decidieron eliminar el prefijo Sant, quedando simplemente en Tiago, que con el tiempo evolucionaría en Diago y, posteriormente, en Diego. Por su parte, la traducción de Iacob al francés dio origen al nombre Jacome, que derivaría en Jacme: la traducción al español de esta evolución lingüística fue Jaime. Así pues, y sin entrar en las distintas formas que adoptó el nombre en otros países, son muchas las maneras de invocar al Apóstol de Compostela.


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Jacobo isn't Jacob???


 
Mira está página.


----------



## Fernando

Very good site, but the author has forgotten "Jaimito" as a diminutive and any reference to the Jacquerie.

Mussolini a derivative from Iacomo?


----------



## 73W

> No, the name Tiago doesn't exist in Spanish.


 Yes, the name Tiago exists in Spanish, at least, as Gisela said, you can use it in Argentina.

I checked it here ==> http://www.buenosaires.gov.ar/regis...ombre=tiago&sexo=ambos&Buscar=Buscar&buscar=1


----------



## Fernando

Sí, pero es que si buscas James o Jonathan también te aparece. 

Una cosa es que se use y otra que sea "español" (tradicionalmente usado en los países de habla hispana y con origen en dicha lengua). En España se usa mucho últimamente "Iker" o "Arancha" (éste de siempre). Los dos son vascos, independientemente de que haya (literalmente) miles de españoles de Madrid que los lleven.

Personalmente creo que Tiago os ha llegado vía Brasil.


----------



## aurilla

As far as I know, James is "Jaime".


----------



## lazarus1907

As far as I know:

James, Jamie, Jake (English)
Jaime, Diego, Yago, Santiago, y Jacobo (Spanish)
Jaime, Diogo, Tiago (Portugués)
Hamish, Seumas (Scottish)
Giacomo, Iago (Italian)
Jaume, Xaume (Catalán)
Jakob (German)
Yakov (Ruso)


----------



## giselak

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sí, pero es que si buscas James o Jonathan también te aparece.
> 
> Una cosa es que se use y otra que sea "español" (tradicionalmente usado en los países de habla hispana y con origen en dicha lengua). En España se usa mucho últimamente "Iker" o "Arancha" (éste de siempre). Los dos son vascos, independientemente de que haya (literalmente) miles de españoles de Madrid que los lleven.
> 
> Personalmente creo que Tiago os ha llegado vía Brasil.


Bueno, es que la pregunta era si EXISTIA el nombre en español, no que FUESE español... Esto da lugar a responder que sí existe, que se usa...


----------



## Fernando

Totalmente entendido, pero existe en español tanto como Jonathan, Jennifer, Richard o Jhon (así con la h delante de la o), todos los cuales los he visto con cierta frecuencia en España o en Iberomérica.


----------



## Outsider

giselak said:
			
		

> Bueno, es que la pregunta era si EXISTIA el nombre en español, no que FUESE español...


Ambas informaciones me interesaban. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Alunarada

yo pensaba que james era jaime.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Alunarada said:
			
		

> yo pensaba que james era jaime.


 
   
Yo también... y que Jacob era Jacobo


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Y yo. De hecho, en mi biblia el Libro de Jacob se llama así, de Jacob. Y es una Nácar Colunga...

Cada día se aprende algo nuevo...


----------



## Fernando

Alunarada, estás en la luna.  Mírate por ejemplo el nº 22.

El libro de Jacob (AT) es distinto del libro de Santiago (NT).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Y yo. De hecho, en mi biblia el Libro de Jacob se llama así, de Jacob. Y es una Nácar Colunga...
> Cada día se aprende algo nuevo...


Sí, tambien en la Reyna Valera pero... bueno...
ahora sé que James tambien es Jacobo


----------



## fenixpollo

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> = bueno...ahora sé que James tambien es Jacobo


Más bien, todos los nombres mencionados aquí son variaciones del nombre Iakob/Yakov.


----------



## jetaimelamour

I believe it should read San Tiago, not Sant Iago. Tiago is Portuguese translation for James.
James is derived from Hebrew name Jacob.
Other translations of the name James are :
French = Jacques
Scottish = Hamish
Irish = Seamus, Shamus
Italian = Giacomo
Spanish = Diego, Jaime, Iago
Russian = Dimitri  (?????)
Greek = Demetrius  (?????)
I'm guessing about the last two on the basis that James is the most common Christian name in the USA and fourth most common name in England (after John, David and Michael ).
I wonder if the German name Jens translates into James.


----------



## Txiri

Despite the translation from Hebrew, I would resist calling "Jacobo" a Spanish version of James.  We have Jacob.

I´d go with, Diego or Jaime.  Yago is an older spelling.


----------



## jetaimelamour

J'aime Jaime


----------



## fenixpollo

Here's my understanding of the evolution of "Diego":

Yakov/Iakov -> Yago/Iago -> Diego/Tiago/Santiago (these variations come from combining San/Santo with Iago)

Yakov -> Iakov -> Jakov -> Jacob/Jacobo -> James/Jaime (these two are considered pet names of Jacob/Jacobo)


----------



## Barbara S.

James and Jacob are also related in English. We speak of Jacobean England, for example, to refer to the reign of King James.


----------

